# Deadpool



## Veho (Aug 5, 2015)

Trailer announcement (watch it first): 

​ 


Trailer: 

​ 


Jokes, swearing and violence. We shall see. 

Hype?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2015)

Courtesy of 90's cartoons I was at least peripherally aware of many characters in marvel and DC, however I had no idea what Deadpool was until the film mentioned the other year and the concept does not particularly appeal.

Might have to have a look at this, but I should probably watch that Daredevil TV show first.


----------



## Zerousen (Aug 5, 2015)

I'm soooo gonna go see this.


----------



## chavosaur (Aug 5, 2015)

This looks great, it's everything I wanted it to be so far


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 5, 2015)

Is Ryan Reynolds finally going to be in a good movie? Seems like it.


----------



## Terenigma (Aug 5, 2015)

Im so glad you linked the R trailer and not the kid-friendly trailer but yeah this looks like it could be a fun movie! I hope its a bit better than the trailer makes it look tho, dont get me wrong, the trailer is decent. I just hope there is alot better jokes and cooler action scenes, riding the deadpool name isnt enough. They really need to live up to the legend.


----------



## LittleFlame (Aug 5, 2015)

EXITED FOR THIS


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 6, 2015)

I will waiting for this soon, after I show him firstly on Lego Marvel Super Heroes games (appear as secret character, need to find him first)!


----------



## irvinscastle (Aug 19, 2015)

10/10 trailer can't wait


----------



## ExplodingJesus (Aug 26, 2015)

OMG. I will watch this movie.


----------



## Engert (Jul 8, 2016)

Hyro-Sama said:


> Is Ryan Reynolds finally going to be in a good movie? Seems like it.



What? Are you fucking retarded? 
Ryan Reynolds is gay. Just like Batman vs Superman. Ben Aflec has to compensate for his gayness and horrible acting skills by being violent in the movie. 
This is why Christian Bale wasn't in that movie because he's not gay and he's not retarded. 

Happy Fourth of July !


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 8, 2016)

Engert said:


> What? Are you fucking retarded?
> Ryan Reynolds is gay. Just like Batman vs Superman. Ben Aflec has to compensate for his gayness and horrible acting skills by being violent in the movie.
> This is why Christian Bale wasn't in that movie because he's not gay and he's not retarded.
> 
> Happy Fourth of July !


nice bait, but he was actually very good in Deadpool, he did a perfect job of portraying Wade Wilson


----------



## Engert (Jul 8, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> nice bait, but he was actually very good in Deadpool, he did a perfect job of portraying Wade Wilson



Well if you are a member of the gay community and have no taste in movies then yeah you will enjoy deadpool played by Ryan Reynolds.


----------



## LittleFlame (Jul 8, 2016)

Engert said:


> Well if you are a member of the gay community and have no taste in movies then yeah you will enjoy deadpool played by Ryan Reynolds.


I'm not homosexual and i feel like you're using homosexuality as an insult here, are you not?


----------



## Engert (Jul 8, 2016)

LittleFlame said:


> I'm not homosexual and i feel like you're using homosexuality as an insult here, are you not?



I feel like you're confusing the movie section of the gbatemp with a chamber in the United States congress. Hey, you like girly movies because you've got blonde hair? Good for you!


----------

